# Luftwaffe APB



## weinace (Aug 15, 2009)

A shot in a million. 
Does ANYONE recognise thsi pilot? He was my uncle; all I know is his first name was Werner and he died during WWII.
Regards,
weinace


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 15, 2009)

He was ur Uncle and all u know is his first name???


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 15, 2009)

We need his last name to help you in figuring out who he is. Being your uncle, im sure that will be easy. Ask a family member.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2009)

Da boyz need ....just a bit more info than Werner...somebody will point you in the right direction, hopefully.


----------



## weinace (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes! It was a large extended family (before WWII) and I never bothered to ask his surname. 
I found photograph in my mother's possessions when she died and thought I'd try. I did say 'a million to one'.
regards,
weinace


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 16, 2009)

Am I missing something here? If he was your uncle he must have been either your father's or mother's brother? So what were their surnames?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2009)

Someone in your family surely has to have information.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 16, 2009)

Just a guess, but if it was in your Mother's possesions, then perhaps his surname is your mother's maiden name.

Couldn't hurt to try...


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 16, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Just a guess, but if it was in your Mother's possesions, then perhaps his surname is your mother's maiden name.
> 
> Couldn't hurt to try...




Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## weinace (Aug 17, 2009)

No it's not - I've tried that with Vienna's 'Unser Helden' records.
Thanks for the the suggestion but I guess I'll just strike out on this one.
Warm regards,
weinace


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 17, 2009)

Dont give up, what is your Last name or Dad's, and Do you know your mom's last name before she was married. Just this info will help us out alot.


----------



## weinace (Aug 18, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> Dont give up, what is your Last name or Dad's, and Do you know your mom's last name before she was married. Just this info will help us out alot.


Mother's surname was Reiser - but as I said Vienna's 'Unser Helden' could not help.
I first saw photograph when I was 5, living in post war Vienna (1952). Luckily in the British sector not Russian, father was in the British occupying forces. Very next time I saw it was 2004 when going through mother's 'things' when she died - so 52 years between viewings is a long time!!!
Thanks for your positive support.
Warm regards,
weinace


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 19, 2009)

Try some of your county's official community/county registration offices, they're usually very helpful when it comes to digging up lost family names for genealogy researchers; that's how I got in touch with my biological family.
Alternately, if you've got an idea about his birth date/date of death, the church books from his region/city might have something on record.
Is there no text on the back side of the photo? Back then, people usually wrote some kind of info on the back side of the photos, i.e. dates, places, names.
How about older relatives? There's usually at least one older person in every family who loves to keep track of the family members; that can be incredibly helpful.

If you've got the wedding-/birth date of your mother, you can check the local church registry/church books and find her maiden name.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2009)

The thing I find interesting about the photo, is that it looks to be a studio (style) sitting.

Normally, Soldiers, Airmen and Sailors all had thier photos taken in uniform...and this is usually the norm for most militaries.

In this photo, correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't it look like student coveralls and flight cap? Or at the very least, open cockpit flight gear.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2009)

You're right Dave. I've seen this sort of picture before, and it was probably taken during, or on completion of basic training in whatever flying 'trade' was being learned, i.e pilot, navigator, gunner etc. These would be done in the studio, for each member of the 'class', and in fact I've got one of myself somewhere, a similar memento, done on my basic para course, so it's the sort of thing many air forces/armies did, and still do.


----------

